# Expert Opinions Please



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Friends,

Testing my skills, what do you guys/gals think of the two cars pasted below?

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 330287682714 end time Nov-25-08 11:12:56 PST)

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 380079681188 end time Nov-28-08 10:48:55 PST)

I tend to favor the gold car albeit, the price is high and no AC. The red car is appealing but I don't like the fact that they don't show the undercarriage and the pictures show a not so good paint job. Am I missing something?

Thanks in Advance,
Rick
San Antonio Texas


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm no expert on Pontiacs but I can speak as to my gut feeling. The whole auction for the Red car throws flags for me. The BIN seems low for a car of this "claimed" quality. If they can't sell it for that locally, what's wrong with this picture ?? You're right in feeling they may be hiding something with no pics of the underside. The "high quality resto" statement falls short when viewing the pic of the VIN tag and the worn out door hinge is evident. Also the glove box liner is thrown in incorrectly and the plunger for the light seems to be missing. They didn't even bother to straighten out the snorkel on the air cleaner or paint the rusty hood hinges.They have plenty of pics of the clean and shiny stuff that sucks buyers in but I see other shoddy work that points to it being thrown together for a quick buck.

The Gold car; is in my opinion gorgeous because of the color. Seems overpriced to me too. The frame on is evident in the underside pics of the frame, suspension and floors being painted with most likely rattle cans to cover up the rust, be it surface or penetrating. The paint and interior shows nice and there seems to be more attention to detail. 
I'm not a fan of the post cars, so that isn't an attraction for me, but if you like it that's good. Again it seems high in today's market, but maybe that's just me.

As with ANY car of this sort, make arrangements to view it in person or have a member local to the car go for you. If neither of these options is available, hire a third party qualified to do these inspections to evaluate it for you. Even if it costs a few hundred dollars, it may save you thousands by purchasing sight unseen. Pictures hide A LOT of detail. I have seen bondo buggies with shiny paint look good on a computer screen. Unless you have 20k plus to throw away, take the steps to protect your money. I've been burned a few times and will never buy another car with out my eyes or someone I trust to see it in person.

Good Luck with the hunt....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Too Many Projects, who says it very well. I like the red car more than he does, It looks well documented at forst glance. For the price, it may be a good, solid buy. Main thing: Don't get emotional, be objective, don't be in a rush, and DON'T buy the car without personally inspecting it or hiring it done. A few $$$ spent now and some homework, and you will be $$$$$$$ ahead of the game. Good luck. 66's ROCK.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I like both cars, if you are looking for a correct car the red one has a few things such as power brakes and rally wheels that are not listed on the PHS. The master cylinder in 66 was a single cylinder as seen on the gold car. The red car is listed as a coupe and is actually a hardtop. The gold car is a coupe (24207) which had a lower production. 

I don't like the rattle can repaint on the gold car's front suspension and the firewall should not be 2 toned. For 42K the gold car should be close to perfect which in my opinion is not.

If I had to choose between the two I would select the red car for resale reasons and A/C. The gold car has been for sale for a long time which tells me the price is too high.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I agree with Too Many Projects, who says it very well. I like the red car more than he does, It looks well documented at forst glance. For the price, it may be a good, solid buy. Main thing: Don't get emotional, be objective, don't be in a rush, and DON'T buy the car without personally inspecting it or hiring it done. A few $$$ spent now and some homework, and you will be $$$$$$$ ahead of the game. Good luck. 66's ROCK.
> Jeff


You're just partial to RED...:lol: I'm not saying the Red car isn't a good deal, it just looks too good to be true and begs for a close personal inspection for other "inconsistencies". Who knows, it may be the best deal on stealpay right now.:confused


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, you confirmed some of my thoughts and opinions on both cars.

You also opened up my eyes on a few things on the gold car.

I appreciate the advice.

I emailed the red car guy and got some pictures of the undercarriage, I'm not too impressed. Take a look.

Thanks All,
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like a nice driver quality car. The exhaust doesn't look right with all those sharp bends, but it looks fairly clean underneath.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup, confirms my feeling that it is a second rate job and NOT a "high quality" restoration BUT that car is CLEAN underneath.. 
I much prefer to see it naked like that than have it all covered up by rattle can paint. It certainly isn't everything they claim, but it appears to be a very solid, rust free car. Only an inspection in person will tell if there is a lot of bondo under the paint and the quality of the paint job. If you are seriously interested in it, I encourage you to pursue this. In todays economy, if they can't generate a local sale, I would throw a low ball bone at their feet and see what they say. I think 18-20k should bring it home but INSPECT IT FIRST....may The Force be with you...

Just looked.......I see it's at 15k already. It may well go to 20k plus with 5 days left.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Except for the exhaust I think the under body looks fairly good, no rust or sloppy floor pan replacements.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a solid, maintained (not restored) undercarriage. That's how real, actual cars look that are driven (but not in the rust belt!). I see nothing "wrong" other than the wrong transmission: It has an early turbo 400 and should have the 2-speed auto instead. Some time on a creeper and very little money could have that underside looking as good as the topside. 
Jeff


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

You guys are awesome, thanks!

Sadly, I'm not in a position to pull the trigger on a buy until May/Jun 09.

I'm trying to test my eyes and train myself using your experience and I'm glad I did.

I would have thought the undercarriage on the red car was a problem and until you mentioned it, I didn't put weight on the rattle can job on the gold. (See I'm learining).

I've seen some other frame-offs without paint on them and you're right, they stand out. I really like that look, makes me feel confident about the car. But....I do plan to drive the car 2-3 days a week at least.

Okay, Rickster is back to the dream sites and I'll keep you guys posted on developments. Hang with me, I'll have one soon!!

Big, Big Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the economy stays flat, or looses more ground, that one may be back up for sale then.........:lol:

WOW, it jumped 3k today already. Maybe there's a "ghost" reading all this and bidding on the car......:seeya:


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

FWIW, the red '67 is not a "coupe" as it is advertised in the listing. The first "1" in the VIN number means it's a hardtop. If it were a coupe, it'd be a "0", like mine. In 1967, the coupe was the most rare of the 3 body styles, but not necessarily the most desirable. 

Both nice cars, I'd probably go with the 1967, but I'm terribly biased.

Good luck!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Somebody liked it. Auction ended early with "Buy it Now"....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The red one was around for a while.... The gold one is too much money and has a poor quality interior (seat kits)....wait it out and you MUST go see it yourself. Everything looks good in pictures. Eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Eric, good point. You're right on the red one, it has been on eBay about 4 times and guess what....it's back up this morning! )

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 330289373371 end time Dec-01-08 13:58:18 PST)

RELISTED DUE TO A NON-RESPONDING, NON-PAYING EBAY MEMBER OUT OF CALIFORNIA (EBAY ID: modizzle310) , WE ARE RELISTING THIS GTO. PLEASE DO NOT BID OR HIT THE "BUY IT NOW" IF YOU DO NOT INTEND TO PAY. THIS IS OUR BUSINESS AND LIVELIHOOD, AND AS EBAY PLATINUM POWERSELLERS WE TAKE OUR AUCTIONS VERY SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Apparently they were reading this thread (any probably others) about it being a fair deal too, cause they jacked the "BIN" 2k.......


----------

